# Warning!*BIG SPOILER*Hinata's confession



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 12, 2006)

You dont want to see it you dont have to.This is Hinata's confession of love to Naruto.It's long.Hinata gasped as his arm went around her shoulders, her heart beating as if it were trying to jump out of her chest, but even with her nervousness she found herself responding to the situation, moving into his embrace, trying to get more contact, to bring them closer, to make as much of her touch as much of him as possible.
She lent her head onto his shoulder and let out a sigh as they continued to walk in the fading sunlight. 

Hinata felt so relaxed, so warm, but being this close to him was tearing at her heart, being this close and not knowing how he felt, him not knowing the truth of her feelings. She stopped walking, Naruto doing likewise, at first looking around to see if there was a reason to her stopping before turning to face her, his arm moving from around her as he did so, but resting his hand on her shoulder as they came to face. 

"What is it Hinata, what's wrong?" 

Hinata looked into his eyes, tears forming in hears. How she loved him so, with all her heart, with all that she was, and with all that she'd ever be. This wasn't going to be like the last time, she gathered every bit of emotional strength she could and opened her mouth, closing it again not able to speak the words that were caught in her throat. 

"Hinata, tell me, is your fever coming back?" 

A tear fell from her eyes, he was so kind, still worrying about her, she shook her head and stared back into his eyes before whispering the words "Naruto-kun, I love you!". 

Hinata was amazed with herself, although only a whisper, she had told him how she felt, and she had done it without her stuttering or anything getting in the way, she moved forward bringing her hands up to clutch at his jacket as she rested her head on his chest, not daring to look at his face for fear of rejection. Even with all her fears she wanted to make sure that this wasn't a dream, that she wasn't back in the cave still feverish or talking in her sleep. 

She closed her eyes and lifted her head up as if to look at him, her eyes still shut tightly, and repeated the words, although not much louder than the last time she hoped he would hear them... 

"Naruto-kun, I love you!" 

Naruto looked down at the girl clutching his jacket as if her life depended on it, her face turned towards him and her eyes shut tight, so tight that he could see the creases on her eyelids from the strain. She looked so fragile, as if she would break if he held her to strongly, his arms hang loosely by his sides, with his hands opening and closing, unsure of what he was supposed to do. The words she had just said to him still ringing in his ears, as memories of Hinata filled his mind. 

Even when he was back at the academy, although he hadn't noticed it he had been told by others, she'd always been watching him, when he had fought Kiba she had handed him her special medicine, even though she was on Kiba's team and not his. 'Why did I cheer her on when she fought against Neji?', 'Why did I feel that I needed to avenger her so strongly after what he had done?', 'Was it really just his attitude, or was it for Hinata?' 

Naruto's mind wrestled with the idea of him and Hinata, it was true that he had thought she was beautiful when she was fishing that morning, and how lovely she had looked when he'd returned to the cave to find her naked form with a throwing knife poised ready. When he thought about Hinata, he had to admit that even Sakura's face became nothing more than a haze in his mind, and that his heart skipped a beat. The realisation of his feelings made Naruto feel like he'd been so stupid for chasing the wrong girl for so long. A silly obsession, that would never go anywhere, she had been a girl that so strongly rejected him it had made him chase after her all the more, but right here and now, there was only one person his heart longed for. 

"You love me that much that you needed to say it twice?" His voice was soft and sincere, although no matter how caring he sounded it wasn't the reply that Hinata had wanted to hear, the answer that her heart was pleading for. 

Hinata's eyes opened slowly, finding herself staring straight into his blue eyes, her heart melting at the sight. 

Naruto slowly slid his hand from her shoulder and wrapped it around her waist, feeling her press herself against him more strongly in response, his other hand reaching up to rest against her cheek, feeling the warmth of her face seep into him through his palm, his eyes closing slightly and his body relaxing a little as he let out a sigh. 

Hinata felt herself blush beneath his hand, and pressed her cheek into his palm before starting to nuzzle against it, enjoying the sensations that even this small amount of contact with him brought to her. 

Naruto opened his eyes and brought his lips to hers, whispering "I love you" as they approached each other, to Hinata it felt incredible, not only had she heard the three words that she'd dreamt of hearing him say to her for so long but she had felt him speak the words as their faces were so close the air that escaped from his mouth and carried the words to her ears also brushed against her lips as they both closed their eyes and allowed their lips to meet. 

Hinata could have died right there and then, it was the most perfect moment in her life, and she couldn't help but think 'My first kiss, and its with Naruto. No, Its with MY Naruto' as their lips met, and his closed over hers, her sucking on his upper lip a little as he did the same to her lower lip. 

Naruto knew a little of what to do next, from reading the magazines when researching for his 'sexy jutsu', from spending time with the perverted hermit Jiraiya, that and the fact that he'd also heard that female ninja were required to take part in seduction training, although he had no idea when they started taking these extra lessons. He silently wondered if she was as nervous as he was, or as inexperienced. He pulled away slightly, feeling empty at the loss off contact from her lips as he tried to form words, words that he had to say, but was unsure of how to speak them. 

"Um.. Hinata?.. I... This is... My.. Um.. First..." His right hand instinctively moving to scratch the back of his head out of shame, and worry. 

Hinata seemed to sense his unease and put a finger to his lips, surprising herself by her own sudden boldness, but now that she was with him, and confessions had been shared she would not stop through fear, she would press on and prove to herself that she could change from the nervous, insecure girl she always turned into around Naruto. 

"It's mine too, Naruto-kun" 

Naruto noticed the blush, but he also saw the strength of her resolve and conviction as she refused to turn away or let herself be affected by the nervousness she must have felt at saying such a thing to him. Naruto kissed her more feverently, his hands stroking her back through her jacket, their tongues finding each other as their mouths opened to accept as much of the others as they could. 

Hinata couldn't resist bringing her hands up from Naruto's chest, brushing them along his cheeks and running them through his hair before dropping them to his sides, the moving them around to squeeze his arse, jumping a little as it caused him to press his groin into hers. After the initial shock she found herself grinding back as Naruto's hands followed the same path, grabbing her buttocks and pulling her into him. 

The pressing into each other and the kissing becoming more intense left them both gasping a little for air as they stopped attacking each other with their for long enough to stare lovingly into the eyes of their desire. 

"We should.. Set up.. Camp.." Naruto didn't want it to end, but as the darkness began to get deeper and the night air turn cooler, and the clouds that had been heading towards them all day, he realised that they would require shelter, whether it rained or not. 

Hinata was also reluctant to stop, not after she'd waited so long for this moment, but she knew that he was right, and looking up at the lack of stars in the west being blocked by clouds she reluctantly let go of him to help prepare camp. Both pulling the other close for one last kiss before collecting up the leaves and wood to build a small shelter and fire, both glancing at the other whilst they worked, smiling before looking away again and carrying on with their respective jobs when they were caught staring by the other.
	
	



```

```


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 12, 2006)

We have a Fanworks section, my friend.

Please familiarize yourself with the forum before posting.

Moving this to Naruto Fanworks - Fanfiction.


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm sorry but since i'm new i didnt know how to make it have that show box sorry.
Oh and you'll have to see the begining and the rest here.
Google Earth


----------



## ShadowofaMind (Mar 12, 2006)

Well done, so what episode is this in? If its in there I must have over looked it, but well done.


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 12, 2006)

Heck if I know it might not be an episode after they kiss you know that would be nasty for the kids.


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Mar 13, 2006)

Your pretty good.  But seriously and I mean no offense.. how do you know about that sort of content? Your like 13... ah well, good stuff.


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 15, 2006)

*cough*Google


----------



## Zein (Mar 15, 2006)

Horray for  

Very well written, and creative ^_^ Goodie jobbish


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank You.Google is where you can find other ones.


----------



## Art of Run (Mar 25, 2006)

Isnt this off my darling naruto, my sweet kyuubi...


----------



## White Abyss (Mar 26, 2006)

*Mouth is hanging open, entire body is unmoving, muscles unresponsive, a shiver racks his body, then he drops on the keyboarvbgjsdddddddd*
*Hello? *waves hand in front of his face* You awake?*
_Holy shit. No fanfic, no matter how good, has ever done this to him...amazing....nice writing_


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 27, 2006)

Okay,I found it there.Did ya'll get that.I'm going to make something like that but not now.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 28, 2006)

Its not his work. He stole it from Gaara's Wallpaper done for meh :B .
Fucking art stealing piece of worthless crap! *generic rage of an artist*
EDITo you think ANYONE would believe a 13 year old idiot that can not even speak english correct can write such art? You WILL pay! I'll rip your guts out with these hands! AAARRRRH! *gets dragged away to a cold bath*
EDIT AGAIN: I can not contain the fucking HATRED!


----------



## Kiri_No_Haku (Mar 29, 2006)

Shut up!I found it but I didn't say I made it at all.Got fuck yourself.No one needs to hear your shit.I'm gonna make something better Bitch!


----------



## hinata_brave_hyuga (Nov 4, 2007)

wowowowowow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^


----------



## Nelo (Nov 4, 2007)

oooooo, Drama!


----------



## Tossino (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow! Who wrote this? It's amazing! O.O .....


----------



## Dragonessa (Nov 4, 2007)

Whoever did write this was great but seriously....stop cussing each other out about it and just grow up. So what if he didn't write the thing, he just wanted to show people what it was and how nice it was. I would have done the same thing.  Keep finding the great stuff!


----------

